# Write protected problem in USB pen drive



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 4GB transcend pen drive that said its write protected.Can not do anything, not even format.Help.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

There are a few reasons for that Virus, Pc usb port fault or the pen drive itself scan the drive with a updated AV and check it in another PC see if it works else RMA


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 12, 2011)

Mithun_mrg is exactly right. Check that pendrive in a virus free pc. Then make sure you clean your pc before plugging the pendrive again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2011)

Remove the undeletable files using this-
Download Unlocker 1.9.1 - FileHippo.com 



Also after you delete them do an updated Antivirus scan. And if it shows no infection.
Do a scan using this online AV- HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA


----------

